# Carley is ill and I need some help



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This is going to be hard to describe but I really need some help.
Carley became ill last night at 10pm. When I took them out for their last pee last night I seemed to notice Carley being interested in something on the ground, usually it is Rabbit poop. I always carry a flashlight, but she was quite a distance from me. I will just as a thought mention we had our yard treated as a seasonal thing that we do 4 times per year for fertilization, weed prevention etc. Sami is fine by the way. 
I noticed white pellets that looked like sleet all over the patio as well and blew them off onto the grass as I did not want my poos licking them.
As soon as Carley came in at 10pm I noticed something right away seemed wrong. She had jumped up on the couch, but it took trying two times. She is a good jumper. She seemed still and odd looking.
She was panting a little and not moving and was sitting up.
I took her into the family room for Freddy to see her and tell me if he saw the same things.
As we were observing her she laid down on a pillow and was acting distressed. She was whining when she would exhale and she was shaking.
Her eyes looked ok, her gums were pink, her heart sounded normal, and I could hear normal bowel sounds with my stethoscope. Her nose was wet and cold. She would not drink any water. I called an emergency Vet but all they say is just to bring her in. We choose not to and we put her on our bed to watch her all night. She was not acting as if she was in pain anymore, but I stayed awake most of the night watching her.
She was still for the next 6 hrs. She was stirring at 6am so I took her out and she didn't seem to be standing correctly, a little like her bottom was tucked under a bit. She did a pee. She still would not drink and I got a syringe and gave her some water that way. I hand fed her some scrambled eggs and organic cooked turkey (her normal breakfast) mixed with some yogurt and she ate it. I did notice she did not seem to want to lower her head to the bowl and would almost get there, then pull it back up. I held her water bowl up about 10 inches and she drank a little. She is now laying beside us on the couch and has some jerky muscle movements at times in her legs, as if she is dreaming, but I'm not sure. If you watch her very closely she seems to be lifting her head ever so slightly, maybe 1/2 inch, and her legs seem a tiny bit to stiffen when she does this, then she will drop her head back down. She is doing this quite consistently. She cannot jump onto the couch, she has to be lifted. She has not vomited and does not seem to have a fever. These odd muscle movements are what bothers me the most. Contracts and releases over and over, VERY slightly. It almost looks as if she is resting until you watch closely.
I know this is all vague but I cannot get my head onto what is wrong?
I really do not want to take her to a strange emergency vet as I fear they will do tons of invasive tests and frighten her terribly, stressing her more and then tell me they cannot find anything definitive.
My hidden fear is this vaguely seems like Meningitis. Her symptoms seem neurological with the imbalance, inability to jump and the muscle contracture and releases. Please tell me what you think ASAP.
I did look in the area she was interested in last night, but did not see anything odd, and don't think something could have affected her so quickly, as she was acting odd the minute we came inside.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Standing with her belly/bottom tucked up and the shaking tells me that she is in pain. Don't like those tremors either. Nanci, I think you should take her in to see the Vet. It could be something serious and if you don't take her and something worse were to happen, you'd never forgive yourself.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Carley - what a worry.
It does sound to me as if it is pain - could she have twisted her back or knocked herself while doodling?
Have you checked that she has nothing wedged in the roof of her mouth?
If you are not happy - take her to the vet....
And let us know how she gets on.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It does sound similar to back/neck pain to me too, reluctance to lower head and hesitant about jumping all sound very like my dog who had spinal problems, the tremors could possibly be just not able to rest properly if something is sore?

Hope she is much happier very soon.

One further thought of something you can try at home - warmth can often make that sort of pain feel better so I wonder is she has a coat you could put on her to see if she sees any more comfortable?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your replies. Freddy and I took her to the Emergency Clinic. She was trembling with pain. We had to drive 40 miles one way but it was worth it. The Vet that examined her said as best as she would tell she has somehow hurt her back. She did not do any xrays today. She gave Carley some pain medication and some Prednisone (anti inflammatory) to help with any swelling that may be pinching a nerve. She actually walked fairly well there, but was all but dragging her hind quarters when we got home. I gave her a pain pill straight away and will start her anti inflammatory with her next meal. She is laying beside me right now and still holding her front legs out with spasms every few seconds. I'm praying the pain pill will kick in very soon and she can relax and sleep. Obviously no jumping onto or off of ANYTHING. She must be leashed to go outside for the next two weeks. She is very stoic and able to handle pain very well apparently, according to the Vet. as she had a little trouble pinpointing exactly where she was hurting the most. It seems in the middle of her back area. She was incontinent of urine when we got home but I think that was just excitement of being home and the car ride was hard on her. The Vet suggested crating her for complete rest and we are getting that out but she is in too much pain right now to move much anyway. My poor little girl looks pitiful!! Freddy or I will be with her at all times, she will not be unsupervised for a minute.
I'm supposed to be hosting 16 for Thanksgiving so that may have to change to another location. They are all my sisters kids and grandkids etc. Carley comes first. I have no idea when or how this happened, one minute she was fine and the next she was down. I had let her in from toileting at 10pm. went back out to corral Sami and when I came back in she was on the couch in the den and looking distressed. I think she may have jumped up onto the couch and hurt herself somehow? Many thanks again to you all.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Nanci, poor Carley, What a worry, I'm glad you have seen the vet, really hope the painkillers are working for her now. lots of love to you all. xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So glad you took her in Nanci. Now I can stop worrying about her. Hope the meds take effect soon so that everyone can get a good nights sleep tonight. Please keep us updated with her progress.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We all send healing thoughts your way. I hope she gets back to her bouncy self quickly.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Poor Carley. I hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you so much. She took a 2 hr. nap and I just fed her dinner and her first Prednisone pill. When I got her up she could hardly walk at all. She did not want to pee but did drink a few licks of water after her dinner. She ate well. She is so wobbly and going sideways. It looks awful. Praying the anti inflammatory kicks in soon. She doesn't even look like the same Carley.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

It must be so worrying for you. I do hope she's feeling better very soon, poor love.


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

I hope Carley is feeling more comfortable now Nanci. Hope she feels better soon xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor little girl.
Being with you will be comfort for her and hopefully the meds will help to make her more comfortable. 
Are they going to x ray her..?


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Poor Carley. Hope she makes a speedy recovery. X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Poor little girl.
> Being with you will be comfort for her and hopefully the meds will help to make her more comfortable.
> Are they going to x ray her..?


They didn't do any X-rays today. She was looking at her clinically and going by what I was telling her. She actually was walking with just a hint of a limp while at the Emergency Vets. It reminded me of when I would call the Pediatrician and beg for an appointment for one of my girls as they would have sunken eyes and look like a Zombie. Then when the Pediatrician would walk in they would magically seem quite alert. Carley was awful when we got home and almost dragging her hind quarters but she could not be comfortable for the ride. She kept changing positions and fighting to be put in the boot. I was trying to keep her still and calm but may have made things worse for the moment.
She is laying quite limp beside me, the muscle contractions in her legs seem to have calmed down, but she is not well at all.
I know when my back is out I walk very crooked and with great pain, so I can identify with how she must be feeling.
I wondered if she may have had a stroke, but the Vet said she did not find any Neurological deficits in her and thought due to her young age that she would recover.
She looks a far cry from normal now, but I know they can bounce back amazingly well.
I am just a bit sleep deprived right now and emotions are taking over.
I don't know what to do with her tonight. I may sleep on the couch with her, I will figure it out.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, poor Carley and poor you and Freddie! It's the inability to help that tortures you isn't it, but now she's home from the journey and can rest with all her familiar things around her I'm sure she must feel more comfortable. Get some sleep, all of you and keep her rested, as you say, you know what it feels like to have a bad back and sometimes it's difficult to get comfortable - the suggestion of keeping her warm could be good, do you have a hot water bottle or heat pad?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She is laying on a Mink blanket the she and Freddy love. Its so warm that I can't stand to be on it for long. She is so pitiful looking. Freddy and I laid our hands on her and prayed for her last night. I know God made these wonderful creatures and He loves them too, and we needed some help and wisdom. I had a dozen things going thru my mind and head to have help sorting it all out.
And of course it was very late at night when we noticed symptoms, and we were having our first sprinkle of snow.
But we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh Nanci I am so sorry, it is such a worry, I think most of us would gladly take the pain for them. We had a neighbour who let his greyhound out for a wee and found them barely able to walk, he was diagnosed with a twisted spine, but it sounds like Carley was barely out of your sight. I will say a prayer for you all tonight and hope a good nights sleep may show some improvement and it won't be long before she is back to being Carley again.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Nanci. You and Freddy have such love for your babies that I know that will make the difference. These guys are so robust and fragile all at the same time. Hopefully the medication kicks in enough to remove the pain and discomfort and Carley is on the mend soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OOHH Nanci. I feel so bad for you and your wonderful puppy.I know just how you feel sweety. Me and my wife went through it and it is no fun,,but praying will help it always does .prayers helped ginger cause we prayed every night for her she is now 116 days with no seizures. so i know prayer will help your baby now.it is so heart breaking when there is nothing you can do but sit and watch your baby suffer .you have my prayers and i'm sure that every thing will come out ok please keep us well informed OK


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

You are all so precious to my heart! What would I do without all the wonderful support I receive here?? We covet all the prayers we can get. We have been led to many awesome physicians here and today was no exception. I was so afraid we would be in for a pocket emptying escapade of a dozen unnecessary tests. Our Vet was very conservative but through. Every time I look at her I just cannot believe how life can turn on a dime. The Emergency building was lovely, and the parking lot was PACKED when we got there. Thankfully they were working on a triage system of sickest dogs instead of first come, first served. There were six pets waiting along with us and they took Carley second. What a blessing!!
Carley is eating and drinking well but has not moved much at all. She does not even change positions much. She cannot lay on her back with her legs sticking up at all, which is her favorite position. She is not grunting with pain right now, but I can still see her having muscle spasms often. Hopefully tomorrow will be a little better.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Hope that Carley recovers soon. Thoughts and prayers with her and your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope you all have a good night and she is more comfortable in the morning


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How is she this morning Nanci? Hopefully you all had a good night.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley slept with us. She was restless at 2am and Freddy got her a pain pill. She was restless again at 4am and I got up and took her outside for a pee. She is still real wobbly, but not falling over, just walking a bit sideways with bum tucked under still. I have not seen her legs becoming stiff with muscle spasms yet today while she is laying down.
We got out her crate and put a nice fluffy liner in it. I left it in the room several hours just for her to see it. Sami was happy to demonstrate for her how to go in and out about 10 times. I put her in about an hour ago with the door open and she is still there sleeping. She doesn't seem to mind right now. She is still eating well and drinking more due to the Prednisone. I am leashing her to go outside to get her used to that again too. I try to walk her slowly a bit around the yard just cause she seems so stiff from reclining so much. This is all new territory for me, but we are managing. Thank you for asking and for all the prayers also.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That all sounds really positive, it's great that she has her appetite and I hope you all get a bit more rest tonight - perhaps the pain meds will have built up to be more effective too.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds like she's a bit better. Hope she gets better soon. I'll be thinking about her in the days ahead. :hug:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh nanci, poor Carley, I'm only just catching up properly with this.
I hope she makes a full speedy recovery soon.
Love to all of you x


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I am truly sorry to hear about Carley. You must be terribly upset but it sounds like she is feeling slightly better. 
What are the next action points? Do you have to go to the vet again? Are they going to do more tests? What's the prognosis? 

Keeping all fingers crossed and the Nuts send big hugs to her


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope you have had another good night and she is better still this morning. Lots of back problems are resolved with just careful rest and hopefully this will be the case with your lovely girl.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

We had an uninterrupted nights sleep!! When we awoke at 6am Carley was laying between us ON HER BACK with feet sticking up. She has not been able to manage this position the last 2 days. We just laid there and stroked her for 30 minutes . . . and shed a few tears. She has a bit of trouble turning back upright (that made me think was she stuck in that position all night?? lol) She is walking straighter and with a bit more vigor. Her head is up when walking. Her bum is still tucked a bit and she is slow, but a good improvement from even yesterday. Those horrible muscle contractions that made her keep her front legs straight out seem to be gone and she is folding her legs down now when on her side. The point that Freddy had a tear was after breakfast she was rubbing her face on a cover on the couch. This is a ritual after eating for her that she has not been able to do for 2 days. She still can't quite manage to scratch her ears with hind legs yet, but she keeps trying. 
I am so elated to see her improving . . I have never seen anything that sudden and awful looking in any dog I have ever owned. Very scary. But Praise the Lord she is looking better today.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like she is doing really well  hope she continues and makes a full recovery


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

These are wonderful news Nanci. 
There is only one way now ...paws up!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have Pm d you Nanci. Sorry I wasn't on earlier to help, but glad she is improving. Give her some Bowen.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the updates. So happy she is feeling better.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

see Nanci I told you my prayers would work.Haa Haa.If my prayers worked for Ginger it will work for all ,you know God loves all animals but most of all dogs..
Cause DOG_GOD are very close together. yes he loves dogs .and when you pray for a dog he hears you loud and clear. so all ways keep in mind to thank Him now and then cause He works vcery hard to keep all animals safe ok.glad all is getting well


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

sugerlump said:


> see Nanci I told you my prayers would work.Haa Haa.If my prayers worked for Ginger it will work for all ,you know God loves all animals but most of all dogs..
> Cause DOG_GOD are very close together. yes he loves dogs .and when you pray for a dog he hears you loud and clear. so all ways keep in mind to thank Him now and then cause He works vcery hard to keep all animals safe ok.glad all is getting well


Dog and God aren't so similar in French or German. Does he love those dogs as much or do English speaking ones get special treatment? 



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

God loves ALL animals as he loves all His people, no matter what color, ethnic origin, or language they speak.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley is doing much better today. Each day we can see improvement. We now have to keep her crated more as she is now wanting to jump up on everything again. I want to follow the Vet's recommendations to a tee for her to have a full recovery. She said probably as soon as her medications were fully on board she would be feeling better. She said beware of a false security that she is well as if she jumps wrong during her healing time she could become paralyzed. That's the only word I needed to hear to be strong now and comply. It's hard to see her looking out from her crate and wanting to get out, but I want my Little Girl fully healed, so we have 10 more days to go. I will say it was much harder to see her shaking with pain than to hear her whining to get out. We will persevere! Love to you all.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

So glad to hear that she is feeling better and showing improvements.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So pleased to read the updates Nanci, how wonderful that she is doing so well, say strong with giving her the tough love, it will be so worth it when she is fully recovered xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is the expression "cruel to be kind" or "kind to be cruel"? In any case, Carly please just enjoy your rest!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes God speaks all language. and yes he loves every one and every animals , but enough with all that stuff,we are all so glad that Carly is feeling better ,,,i think one more week of rest and she will be just like brand new ,,HAA haa.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci how horrible for all of you! I'm so glad she is getting better. It is crazy how life can just change like that. Hugs to you guys. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

It truly is a Thanksgiving Day for us! Carley is doing much better. I have to hold her back on her leash now. I even have to leash her in the house to keep her from jumping. She is crated if we r both busy and cannot watch her. If Freddy is going to be on the couch for a while he will let her out to take a nap with him.
It is really hard as now she is barking to get out of the crate . . . but each time I feel so sorry for her that I want to let her out I just think of her dragging her hind quarters and that gives me the strength to walk away.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanci,,you strong ,just keep up the good work and she will be just fine in no time ok


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wonderful that she is doing so well, I hope you have been having a great thanksgiving. I know that you have had some challenges to say the least, but i know what wonderful positive people you and Freddy are and i know you will feel you have a lot to be thankful for. xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Wonderful that she is doing so well, I hope you have been having a great thanksgiving. I know that you have had some challenges to say the least, but i know what wonderful positive people you and Freddy are and i know you will feel you have a lot to be thankful for. xx


We had our Thanksgiving on Friday as my sisters son was traveling a long distance and arrived late on Thursday. Freddy and I hosted SIXTEEN family members (on my sisters side) and it was wonderful.
Carley had to stay in her crate and was raising cain most of the time.
After everybody had eaten and settled down a bit I let her out on a leash to keep her close to me. She did really well.
Sami was sooooo funny as he saw a baby for the first time yesterday.
My sister has a 10 month old grandson who is crawling now. 
Sami was fascinated with him. He would go up to him and smell him over and over.
If I had the baby on my lap, Sami would deliberately sit as close to me as possible, and LEAN against me as hard as he could, nudging my arm to "Put that midget thing down and love on ME." 
Carley wanted NO part of him and would nicely move behind me if he came to near. NO TOUCHY ME!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

are not poo's so wonderful. and so smart. ginger shows me some thing new every day. but it is really great to see them see some thing new .it is quite a learning experience to watch them.she will amaze me every day.and now with out the seizures she can be herself again,belive me it will not be long befor she is running and jumping all over the place ,,


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley has had her 2 week follow up visit with our regular Vet. She is doing very well now. I only crate her a few hours a day. When Freddy gets home I can let her out to be supervised by us both. The Vet mentioned a problem to watch for in the future is the fact that Carley's front legs are shorter than her hind legs and this back problem may be reoccurring. I will stand against that thought and pray she never encounters this problem again. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Very good news and hope she makes a full recovery and never has this (or any other) problem again.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

glad all is well, that's a shame that he thinks it could reoccur but lets hope it never does.x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love and healing wishes to Carley & all of you x


----------

